# Hospital MRI Scans in Spain



## rev (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

Has any one had any experience with MRI scans in Spain?

I live in the Murcia/Alicante region so would be helpfull if any one had experience here.

If so what were the costs involved? 

Any consultants speak English?

Thank you for your help.

Rev


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

REV - If you're registerred with the Spanish national Health service and if your doctor thinks it necesary - it'll be free. 

It's one of those things I'd not even consider via private.

This sort of serious stuff is WELL handled via the Spanish Soc Security. Malaga specific - sorry I cannot help.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

rev said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any one had any experience with MRI scans in Spain?
> 
> ...


If the scan is on your head [I had one for ear probs] use earplugs. It is incredibly noisy - like having Star trek/Dr. Who sound fx blasted straight down yr ear'oles.


----------



## rev (Feb 13, 2009)

chrisnation said:


> If the scan is on your head [I had one for ear probs] use earplugs. It is incredibly noisy - like having Star trek/Dr. Who sound fx blasted straight down yr ear'oles.


Hi,

Thanks for the reply


----------

